# suche ein package? Kann mir jemand helfen?



## vasssil (25. Okt 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche org.apache.xalan.xslt.*, genauer die classes:
XSLTProcessor; XSLTInputSource; XSLTResultTarget;
Sind diese classes alt, so dass sie nirgendswo in apache.org zu finden sind?
Weisst jemand etwas davon?
Danke!


----------



## stev.glasow (25. Okt 2004)

Aus der Standart-API sind die nicht.
Schau mal hier: http://xml.apache.org/xalan-j/


----------



## vassil (25. Okt 2004)

Danke fuer die Antwort!
Ich war leider schon da, clicke auf"Xalan Java downloads" - und da gibts packages zum download - aber diese classes nicht.. Welche andere Idee oder vielleich sagst du mir, dass es doch da diese classes gibt.
Danke


----------



## Bleiglanz (25. Okt 2004)

die sind im xalan-2.6.0.jar definitiv nicht dabei, müssen also schon längere Zeit deprecated sein und deshalb nicht mehr relevant...

wozu brauchst du das?


----------



## vassil (29. Okt 2004)

Ich brauche das um ein Beispiel aus einem Buch zu starten- ich habe diese Sache gefunden, aber dann kommt ein anderes Fehler. Fehler ist folgende:
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/xerces/framework/XMLParser (wrong name: org/apache/xerces/parsers/XMLParser)
Ich habe XMLParser.class , aber ist nicth von org.apache.xerces.framework.*, sondern von
org.apache.xerces.parsers.*.
Jetzt muss ich genau framework im net suchen - das ist ja ein Ding.


----------

